# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  عباس محمود العقاد في الميزان

## أم لؤي

من هو عباس العقَّاد ؟  ترجمة أخرى / محمد جلال القصاص *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم* 
 الحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن أحبه واتبع هديه ، وبعد :ـ  
 ما نزلتُ وادياً إلا وجدتُ عباسَ العقَّادِ يحدث الناس بمنكرٍ من القول وزورا ، وكل أولئك المدافعين عن عباس العقَّاد لا يعلمون شيئاً عن حاله إلا ما يشاع عن حسنِ بيانه ، ومع ذلك يدافعون بل ويتعصبون !
 ويوماً كتبتُ مقالاً عن ( المنفوخين المستعملين ) .. عن المنافقين والسمَّاعين لهم .. عن حمير الكفار ودوابهم .. فتجمع حولي نفرٌ ممن أعزهم .. تدور أعينهم .. وتتزاحم الكلمات على شفاههم وتندفع بعضها حارة قوية : ما شأنك والعقاد ؟! كان برّاً تقيّاً ولم يكن جباراً شقياً !! 
 فقلت : أُوَّه .. ( لو كان غيرك يا أبا عبيده ) ، أما والله أخذوكم بسحرهم حتى خيل إليكم أن العصى حيَّة , أمهلوني ولا تعجلوني ، وعلى صفحات ( النت ) انتظروني .. أستعين بربي وأجدد النيِّة .. ثم تكون جولة أرجع بها العقاد عن حمى الدين ، وأُظهر حقيقته حتى ينتهي تلبيس الفاسقين وغفلة الطيبين . ليست مطاولةً .. وليست مغالبةً ، وليست محاولةً لاستصدار حكمٍ على عباس العقَّاد فالرجل قد أفضى إلى ربه بما قدَّمَ ،وأسأل الله العظيم أن يرحمنا برحمته ، وليست محاولةً لنبش القبور وإخراج الموتى ومحاسبتهم ، ولا هي استئسادٌ على من مات .. أنْ قد مات وما عاد يستطيع الجواب ..  أبداً ليست إحدى هؤلاء .
 نتعاطى عباس العقَّاد من الناحية الفكرية  ، وأفكارِ العقَّادِ  لا زالت حيَّةً تسير بيننا ، يُجَمِّلُها نفرٌ من ( قومنا ) [1]، ويرحب بها عديد من أبنائنا ، ووجب علينا التصدي لها ، والوقوف بوجهها ، حتى لا يفتن الناس بها ، ولا يعنينا كان صاحبها حياً أم كان ميتاً ، فلكل قومٍ وريث . ولا بد أن تجد من يدافع عنه ، وربما بما لا يستطيع هو الدفاع به لو كان حياً . 

ترجمته
 الترجمة للأشخاص والدول هي كتابة للتاريخ ، والتاريخ ـ الترجمات للأشخاص والدول ـ يُسَجَّلُ برصد الأحداث دون دوافعها الفكرية ( العقدية ) ، وقد تسبب رصد الأحداث دون دوافعها الفكرية ( العقدية ) ، أو تدوين الأحداث دون خلفياتها الفكرية ( العقدية ) إلى تعقيد التاريخ وتعدد تفسيراته ، وصلاحيته للاستشهاد من كل ذي فكر منحرفٍ ، وإننا في حاجة إلى تدوين التاريخ الفكري .. في حاجة إلى رصد الأفكار : كيف تنشأ ؟ وكيف تتحرك ؟ وكيف تنتقل ؟ 
 في حاجة إلى تركيب الأحداث على الأفكار ، كما هو السياق الحقيقي لما يحدث على مستوى الفرد والجماعة . 
 وهم ـ كتَّاب التاريخ ـ حين يتكلمون عن حدثٍ معين فإنهم يُقدِّمون ما يعرف بالأسباب لهذا الحدث ، كأسباب غزوة بدر الكبرى ، وأسباب غزوة أحد ، وأسباب حروب الردة ؛ يقولون : خرج رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لاعتراض عيرٍ لقريش قادمة من الشام ، وأرسل أبو سفيان يستنفر قريشاً ، فكان المسلمون بين العير والنفير ...  ، ويقولون : خرجت قريش تثأر لقتلاها يوم بدر حتى جاءت أحداً بقضها وقضيضها يجعجع فرسانهم وتضرب بالدف نسائهم وينادي بالثارات جميعهم ، وخرج لهم رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ بعد أن شاور أصحابه ... ، ويقولون : منعت العرب الزكاة ، وظهر الأدعياء فارتدت العرب ووجب قتالها ...
 وهي أحداث لا أسباب .!
 الحركة الفكرية تسبق التغيرات الحركية وتضبطها .. تحدث معركة في الضمير ثم يكون الظاهر لما يستقر منها في النفس ،  تسبق الأحداث في كل شيء . وها أنذا أقدم ترجمة فكرية لعبَّاس العقاد ، آملاً في أن تكون بداية موفقة وخطوة على طريق إعادة كتابة التاريخ المعاصر على الأقل بخلفياته الحقيقة إذ كله عراك بين الكفر والإيمان .[2] 

 ولد عباس العقاد( 1889م ـ 1964م ) في إحدى القرى بأقصى جنوب مصر ( مدينة أسوان ) حيث كان يعمل أبوه[3] ، ورحل العقَّاد إلى القاهرة وعددٍ من مدنِ شمالِ مصر طلباً للرزق، وضاقت به أسبابَ الرزقِ مراراً ، واضطرته أحياناً لبيع كتبه ، أو العودةِ لأهله في أقصى الصعيد . 

 كان عباس العقَّاد صاحب إمكانات شخصية كثيرة ، يبرز منها حدِّةُ الطبع ، ومضاءُ العزيمة . كان معتزاً بنفسه ، يعلم منها القدرة على ما لا يستطيعه كثيرٌ من أقرانه ، وكان لا يطيق أن يقفَ أحد  على رأسه ، أو أن ينتقص أحد من قدره ، توَّاقاً للريادة  ، ولذا كثرت خصوماته ، ومشاكساته للرواد في عصره . فصار مضطرباً قلقاً ، مرةً ذات اليمين ومرةً ذات الشمال .. مرةً مع هؤلاء ومرة مع أعدائهم  !!، والثابت عنده ـ كما يبدو لي بوضوح ـ أنْ يبقى منفرداً في رأيه ، أو أن يبقى وحيداً مرتفعاً في مكانه ، رائداً لإخوانه ، هذا هو مفتاح شخصيته الذي يفسر لنا أعماله ومواقفه !

 التقى أميرَ الشعراءِ أحمد شوقي وهو صبي صغير بالكاد تجاوز العشرين من عمره ، فنشب الخلاف بينهما على صورةٍ معلقةٍ بالجدار ، ومِن يومها راح يطاولُ ويناطحُ أميرَ الشعراء أحمد شوقي !! ، فجمَّع حوله فتيان صغيران .. عبد الرحمن شكري ( 1886م ـ 1958م) وإبراهيم المازني ( 1890م ـ 1957م)  وحملوا بضاعة الغرب في النقد ( الرومانسية الثائرة على الكلاسيكية ) وجلسوا بها في طريق أحمد شوقي ومَن على دربه ، يقولون مدرسة جديدة في النقد [4]!!

 وأجمع العارفون بالشعر على إمارة أحمد شوقي  واجتمعوا حوله وتوجوه بالإمارة على الشعراء ، إلا العقّاد ، خالف إجماعهم ـ وهو بعد شابٌ صغيرٌ ـ ووقف قريباً من جمعهم يرمي صغيرهم وكبيرهم .

 وحضر مصطفى صادق الرافعي وهو يتكلم عن الإعجاز البياني للقرآن الكريم ، فتطاول عليه حتى استعداه ، ولكن الرافعي عدا على العقاد فتركه ( مُسفَّداً ) [5] !.
 ولم يسلم منه زكي مبارك ، ولا مصطفى فهمي ، ولا طه حسين . ولا ذي شأنٍ برز بجواره وهو حي . ولذات السبب طالت صحبته بالمازني ، وأثنى عليه مراراً ، ذلك أن المازني كان يسارع إلى انتقاص نفسه  قبل أن ينتقصه الآخرون ، ولم يكن يطاول العقَّاد ولا يطاعنه بقلمه ، بل كان يسير بجواره كالصفر كما يقول هو[6] .***
  وأنكرت الأمةُ كلُّها ما كتبه طه حسين في كتابه ( في الشعر الجاهلي )حين صدر عام 1928م ، ووقف العقَّاد بجوار طه حسين ينصره ويؤيده !! . يقول حرٌّ وحرية .. يكتب ما يشاء .!!

 ـ ويعلم العقَّاد أننا ننكر على المنجمين إدعائهم علم الغيب ، ولا نسمع لهم ، ومع ذلك يستحضر قولهم شاهداً على تحديد العام الذي ولد فيه المسيح ـ عليه السلام ـ ، علماً بأنه يعترف بأن هذه العلامات المزعومة لم تسجل إلا بعد رفع المسيح ـ عليه السلام ـ بجيلين في أقرب تقدير ، وأن هذه العلامات ظهر معها بالفعل ( مسيح كذاب آمن به الرباني عقيبة ... وسماه ابن الكوكب )[7] !!.
  وفي ذات الوقت ينكر ما نقله أهل السير من شواهد كونية على ميلاد خير البشرية محمد بن عبد الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ، ويقول : ( قد ولد مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرون ، فلو جاز للمحب أن ينسبها للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جاز للمكابر أن ينسب تلك العلامات لغيره ) 
 وهذا عوج في التفكير ـ وهو عند العقاد في كل ما قدمه من أفكار ـ وضرب من ضروب ( الفزلكة ) [8] في الحديث ، تجعل كل منصفٍ يقول أن العقَّاد مائل كل الميل ، لا يبغي غير المخالفة ، ولا يمتلك غير البيان يحسب أنه يكفي لتقبيح الحسن وتحسين القبيح ، أما نزاهة البحث ، وأما التحليل العلمي المنطقي فبعيد منه كل البعد . 

 كان العقَّاد مضطرباً كثير التنقل بين التوجهات الفكرية والسياسية ، ففي البداية كان ينكر الإعجاز البياني للقرآن الكريم [9]!!، وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي الذي بسببه نشب الخلاف بينه وبين الرافعي ـ رحمه الله ـ ، ثم بعد ذلك انتقل ( للدفاع ) عن الإسلام ـ زعموا ـ .!
  وحيناً سالم التيارات الإسلامية ( الإخوان يومها ) وحيناً وثب عليهم يريد النيل منهم ، وحيناً بيّن الكادحين يدافع عنهم ويتكلم بلسانهم ، وحيناً صديقاً للجبابرة المجرمين من أمثال النقراشي ( باشا )، وحيناً مع حزب الوفد ، وحيناً مع الأحرار المعادي ، ثم إلى السعديين المنشق ،...

 لا أجد مثالاً للعقَّاد في التاريخ إلا أبا الطيب المتنبي ، ثائرٌ يريد المجد سريعاً ، وكذا عباس العقَّاد 
 كان ثائراً متمرداً مضطرباً قلقاً لا يكاد يثبت على حال ، دافع عن الفردية وتبنى ( العبقرية ) ، وهاجم ( الجماعية) الإسلامية ـ في ( العبقريات ) ـ  وهاجم الجماعية المعاصرة له .. الفاشية في ( هتلر في الميزان ) .. والشيوعية في كتابه ( الشيوعية والإنسانية ) و ( أفيون الشعوب ) . لأنه كان يظن في نفسه تلك العبقرية ، وفي ثنايا الكلام وهو يصف العباقرة يشير بأوصاف يعلمه الجميع فيه . 

 كثرت خصوماته حتى توفى ـ غفر الله لنا وله ـ وليس حوله أحد ولا في جيبه ما يكفي لشراء علاجه ، لوا أن من الله عليه ببعض المحسنين .
 ولم يكن العقاد يحترم خصومه فقد كان يسمع منه في حقهم بعض الأوصاف الرديئة مثل ( حمار ) ( قرد ) ( عبيط ) وما هو أشد من ذلك على رواية تلميذه أنيس منصور في كتابه ( في صالون العقَّاد ) .

 بماذا ارتفع العقاد ؟
 في حس كثيرٍ من مثقفي اليوم يجلس العقاد عالياً ، وحين تسأل عن السبب لا تجد ، اللهم أن يسمي لك أحدهم ( العبقريات )  ويرشدك إلى قراءتها مشدداً على أن تقرأ متأنياً . ولا تعجل !!
 وكثيرون كالعقاد ، تربعوا عالياً واستكانوا في حسِّ عامة المثقفين ، وما درى أحدٌ ما السبب ؟!!

 ومَردُّ كِبرِ العقاد وأمثاله  في حِسِّ كثير من الناس  إلى آلة الإعلام الضخمة التي تنتشر في كل مكان وتخاطب الكل بكل الوسائل المتاحة  ، وبكل المستويات ، تُحسِّن من تشاء ممن يوافق  هواها !! 
  فعلى سبيل المثال نجد أن هذه الآلة الإعلامية الضخمة قدمت عباسَ العقَّاد ضمن مجموعة ( الرواد ) أو ( جيل العمالقة والقمم الشوامخ ) ؛ والتسميةُ ترسمُ صورةً قويةً ( الرواد ) وبهيةً ( عمالقة .. شوامخ ) ، هذا المنظر القوي الضخم البهيُّ ( يخض ) القارئ البسيط ويجعله يقرأ مستسلماً .!
  وقد خلعوا على آحادهم ألقاباً خاصةً باهيةً مبهرةً ، فطه حسين ( عميد الأدب العربي )[10] و عباس العقاد ( عملاق الأدب العربي ) ولطفي السيد ( أستاذ الجيل ) و طلعت حرب ( اقتصادي مصر الأول ) ، وهكذا ..
 وهؤلاء ( العمالقة ) ( الرواد ) لم يقدموا للأمة سوى (  عصارات من الفكر الغربي انتزعت من هنا أو هناك ، وخلاصات ومترجمات لمضامين ذلك الفكر الذي سيطر على الغرب تحت اسم الفلسفة المادية ومدرسة العلوم الاجتماعية والتحليل النفسي، وهو خلاصة ما كتب داروين ودوركايم وفرويد وسارتر وماركس وانجلز ومترجمات للقصص الجنسي والإباحي من الأدب الفرنسي ) كما يقول الأستاذ أنور الجندي[11] .وغاب عن الساحة ( الرسمية ) أو انحسر كثير من الأعلام من أمثال محمد محمد حسين ، وسيد قطب ، ومحمد قطب ، وعبد العزيز جاويش ، وعبد الله دراز ، ومصطفى صادق الرافعي وشكيب أرسلان . ولا زالوا إلى يومهم هذا ينفخون في العقاد وأمثاله ؛ تُعقد الندوات ويتم تغطيتها إعلامياً للتعريف بالعقاد بدعوى الاحتفال بذكر وفاته أو بذكرى ميلاده ، وكتبه لا زالت تطبع وتوزع .

 ومَردُّ كِبر العقاد في حِسِّ كثيرٍ من الناس  وشهرته الواسعة إلى أنه كان مشاكساً شرساً دائماً في الاتجاه المعاكس ، ثائراً على السائرين حوله ، شديدَ الجلبة والصياح كما مرَّ بنا! 

 ومَردُّ كِبر العقاد في حِسِّ كثيرٍ من الناس  إلى أن العقاد بدى لعامة القراء كأنه من المدافعين عن الإسلام ، أو الصامدين في وجه المعتدين على حرمات الدين ، من المستشرقين!!
 وهذا الكلام من الكذب والخداع ، من ناحيتين : 
 الأولى : أن العقاد لم يكن في وجه المستشرقين كمدافع عن الإسلام ، بل كان العقاد يتبنى فكراً ويدافع عنه ، وكان بين المستشرقين كأحدِهم يَقْبَلُ منهم ويرفض ، وقبوله ورفضه بعقله لا بشرع ربه ، فقد كان يعرض أفكارهم على عقله فما استقام له أخذه وما لم يستقم له تركه ورد عليه . وقد مضى أنه حمل بضاعة الإنجليز في النقد الأدبي ( الرومانسية الثائرة على الكلاسيكية ) ، ونظَّّر لها في بلادنا . وسيأتي أمثلة أخرى فكرية وعقدية ليس أكبرها أنه دافع عن ( عصمة ) الكتاب ( المقدس ) ، ووقف بجوار المنصرين يرد حجج المسلمين على بطلان دين الصليب !! [12]

  الثانية : أنه من المُحْكَم في عقيدتنا ـ وهو محكم في العقول السليمة ـ أن الباطن مرتبط بالظاهر . فما يظهر على الجوارح ترجمة صادقة لما تكنه الصدور . لا يجادل في هذا عاقل فضلا عن عالم بالكتاب والسنة ، ولم يكن العقاد ـ ولا أياً من ( الرواد ) ـ يمارس الإسلام في حياته العامة ، فعلى سبيل المثال كان صالون العقاد الأدبي يعقد صباح الجمعة وينتهي بعد الصلاة بساعة .. أي في الثانية ظهراً(13)[13] !! 
  ولم يكن الصالون يناقش قضايا مهمة أو محددة وإنما ( كلام من وحي الساعة .. والأحداث .. أو تساؤلات الزوار ) . كان مجلساً للغيبة والنميمة[14] ، يحضره اليهود والنصارى والملحدون والبهائيون ، وكانت النساء يجلسن بجوار العقَّاد وربما يداعبنه ويلمسن يديه أو يمسكن  بمنكبيه ، أو يغزلن بأيديهن ويهدينه ما يغزلنه ، وقد تجلس إحداهن بجوار سريرة عارية الذراعين ببنطال ( محزق ) كأن ثوبها بشرة أخرى على بشرتها وتدخن السجائر ، ويدقق النظر في يديها وخصرها، وتقول ويسمع لقولها [15]، هذا بخلاف ما كان بينه وبين مي زيادة ( ماري إلياس زيادة ) [16] من رسائل ، نشر أنيس منصور بعضها وأحجم عن البعض الآخر لما فيه من ( أمور شخصية جداً ) [17] .
  وكان العقاد يتعالى على المرأة ويحتقرها ، وكانت له واحدة منهن ، أنجب منها طفلة ( دُرِّية ) ظهرت هي وطفلتها يوم وفاته[18] ، ويبدوا من الوصف أنها كانت سيدة من عامة الناس ربما لا تقرأ ولا تكتب ، وتفسيري أن العقاد كمفكر اتخذ موقفاً من المرأة وعاند واستكبر ولم يتراجع عن موقفه كما هي عادته ، وكواحد من بني آدام كانت نفسه تختانه .. تهوي به إلى جسدِ أنثى  يسكن إليه ، فعمد إلى إمرأة لا تعرف شيئاً عن الأدب والفكر ولا يعرفها أهل الأدب والفكر كان يسكن إليها بجسده ، يقضي منها حاجته ، ومعروف أن الرجلَ خاض عددا من قصص الحب أشهرها قصة مَي زيادة ، وتلك التي كتب عنها رواية ( سارة ) أو كالتي كانت ترسل له ( البجامات ) يرتديها قبل أن يختلي بها ساعات طوال كما يذكر أنيس منصور . !!

  ومَردُّ كِبر العقاد في حِسِّ كثيرٍ من الناس إلى أن العقاد كان في الحدث دائماً وأضف إلى ذلك أنه كان في الحدث مشاغباً. وقف في صف فلول الثورة العرابية ، يخلع على زعيمها  أحمد عرابي أعز الألقاب عنده ـ  العبقري  ـ ، ثم وقف مع ثورة يوليو ، وكانت عظيمة في حس الناس يومها ، وكان دنياً من سعد زغلول ( الزعيم ) ، ثم وقف مع النحاس فالنقراشي .. يجرد تلك الزعامات الموهومة بل المصنوعة من الخطأ ويلبسها ثوب العبقرية[19]   .!

 وكان العقاد  يعيش في الفقر راضياً ، لم يطالب بشيءٍ من المناصب ، ولم يرض بما عرض عليه بل سخر منه أحياناً ، يبدوا زاهداً في عوارض الدنيا التي تكالب عليها قرناءوه ، يلتقي زواره ببجامة صوف لا تتغير صيفاً أو شتاءً . 
 وهي حالة من الكبر والاستعلاء ، حالة تختار دائماً الموقف المخالف والهجوم على الأقران . حالةٌ يُعظم المرء فيها رأيه فلا يتراجع عنه ، ويستحسن عقله فلا يغير قناعاته ، ويزدري كل الألقاب فيرى أنه فوقها ، ويأبى أن يرافق أياً منها اسمه مهما على شأنه ، فأسمه مجرداً .. أعلى من كل الألقاب ، اللهم أن يقال الأستاذ بالألف واللام  ( أل العهدية ) وكأنه هو الأستاذ وحده !! [20] .

  ومَردُّ كِبر العقاد وغيره في حِسِّ كثير من الناس  إلى غياب الميزان الشرعي الصحيح عند كثيرٍ من أبناء الأمة ، وقد بدأ هذا الأمر يتراجع ولله الحمد .فالذين يتحدثون عن العقاد لا يحسِّنُون ولا يقبحون بميزان الشرع ، وإنما بشيءٍ آخر ، فترى كثيراً ممن يتكلم لا يعبأ بالرجل وهو لا يصلي ، ولا يعبأ به وهو في الأحزاب السياسية التي تقوم على مبادئ كفرية ، ولا يعبأ بالرجل وهو ينصر الحكومات القمعية ويتطاول على الممثلين للإسلام في زمانه[21]، ولا يعبأ بالرجل وهو يتناول سيرة الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ والصحابة ـ رضوان الله عليهم ـ بغير ما هي عليه .. يقدم قراءة أخرى للسيرة النبوية ، ولا يعبأ بالرجل وهو ينكر الوحي النازل من السماء على أنبياء الله ، ولا يعبأ بالرجل وهو يعظم المنحرفين من أبناء الأمة من أمثال الحلاج وبن عربي ويرى أنهم عباقرة في الإيمان !! .

 ووجد العقاد مكاناً عالياً بين المثقفين ذلك أنه اتخذ مكاناً وسطاً بين عملاء الفكر المفضوحين من أمثال طه حسين ولطفي السيد وقاسم أمين وعلي عبد الرزاق ، وبين أهل الحق المستمسكين بالكتاب والسنة من أمثال محمود شاكر ومحمد شاكر وسيد قطب ، ومحمد محمد حسين ، ومصطفى صادق الرافعي ، وخفي أمره على الناس إذ يقيسون الأمر بما ينال الشخص من أمر الدنيا ، وما كانت عند العقاد دنيا ، فقد عاش فقيراً ومات فقيراً ، وفقره كما قدمنا بسبب كثرة خصوماته التي عزلته عن الناس بعد أن كبر سنه . 
 عِمالة العقَّاد أو قل : تأثر العقاد بالفكر الغربي أمر لا ينكره محبوه ، بل يفاخرون بتأثره بالمذهب العقلاني للمدارس الإنجليزية ، ولا ينفك الحديث عن أن مدرسة الديوان فكرة مستوردة ، وأيضاً ليست بجديدة فقد سبق إليها خليل مطران ، وتبعها قوم لا يخفون محبتهم للغرب حتى أنهم اختاروا لأنفسهم اسم أحد آلهة اليونان ( أبوللو) .!! 
 يختلف عباس العقَّاد عن باقي مَن تأثروا بالغرب وعملوا لصالحه في الناحية الفكرية أو السياسية ( الحركية ) في الشكل وليس في الجوهر ، فحين نجد مثلاً طه حسين قد تنصر ودخل في اتفاق صريح مع الغرب[22] ونجد قاسم أمين كان يزور الأمراء ( الأميرة نظلي تحديداً ) ويحظى بشيء من التقدير والاحترام نجد عباس العقاد قد نقل هو والفتيان اللذان شاركاه في عمله عن الغرب دون أن يدخلا في اتفاق ضمني ، ونجد العقَّاد قد تبنى عدداً من أفكارهم كالعبقرية والعقلانية ، بل نجده قد انحشر بينهم كأحدهم يستعرض آرائهم ويقبل منها ويرى الكل على صواب كما في كتابه  ( الله ) !
 لا يعنيني كثيراً أن كان عميلاً يقبض الثمن شهرةً أو كان عنيداً يبحث عن ذاته واستورد ( الآخر ) ليستعين به على إخوانه . أو كان ذا هوى في الدين فأحب ما عند الكافرين ، ونقله نقل محب لا نقل عميل . المحصلة واحدة .ولو أنه حي بين أظهرنا دققنا النظر لنعرف حاله نبصر به من يريد التعامل معه ليبرأ لدينه وعرضه وماله !!
  يتبع
*منقول من موقع : http://www.saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/123.htm*

----------


## أم لؤي

*إضاءات على الترجمة  :
* 
 ـ كل رؤوس الضلالة يُعرفون برجاحة العقل ومضاء العزم ، بل والبذل للغالي وصولاً لأهدافهم ، فالعقل والكرم والشجاعة متطلبات ضرورية للسيادة ، والجبان البخيل لا يُسَوَّد ؛ قد تأتيه السيادة إرثاً من أمه وأبيه أو صاحبته وبنيه ، أما أن يضطلع بأسباب التمكين ( الفكري أو الحركي ) فلا . ومن يقرأ سيرة أصحاب ( الفِرق ) يجد جلَّهم أصحابَ صفاتٍ خُلقية حميدةٍ مثل  عمرو بن عبيد ( ت / 142 هـ )  ، معبد الجهني ( ت / 90 هـ )  ، محمد بن كِرَام ( ت / 250 هـ )  . غيلان القدري  ( ت / 105 هـ )  ، وبشر المريسي ( ت 226 هـ )  وتراجمهم مشهورة منشورة قريبة لمن يريد الإطلاع عليها .

 ـ تبدأ الخصومات الفكرية ( العقدية ) من مواقف شخصية في الغالب ، أو تخرج مندفعة بأحقاد شخصية ، ومما يذكر هنا أنه قيل لعلي ـ رضي الله عنه ـ : من أين يأتي الهوى ؟ يعنون الهوى في الدين ( الخصومة في الدين ) ، فأجاب : من الخصومات ، وصدق ـ رضي الله عنه ـ . وقد رأينا شوقي يتعالى على العقَّاد فيستعديه ، ويأخذ العقَّاد الاتجاه المعاكس لشوقي تماماً ، ويستعين عليه بالآخر . فقد استحضر العقاد الكافرين عوناً على المؤمنين . ويشهد لذلك أن مدرسة ( الديوان ) كانت نقلاً أجنبياً ، ولم تقدم سوى جزأين فقط من كتاب الديوان ، وكان عزمهما على أن يكتبا عشرة أجزاء !
 لم يتكلما إلا في ( تحطيم الأصنام ) شوقي ومَن حوله ، ولم يقدما آراءً بنَّائه في النقد ، ولم يتطرقا لغير شوقي ومَن حوله ، وانفك عزمهما بعد التطاول على شوقي ، وهذا يبين بوضوح أنها كانت ثأراً من شوقي أو حقداً عليه !! 
 وتكرر في كتاب الله بيان أن الخلاف سببه البغي ( الظلم ) وليس الجهل ، قال الله :{ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ بَغْياً بَيْنَهُمْ }البقرة: من الآية213 {وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْياً بَيْنَهُمْ }آل عمران: من الآية19، نعم الجهل سبب من أسباب الخلاف ، ولكنه سبب عارض يزول بعد قليل ، كالشك نوع من الكفر لا يستمر إلا إن صاحبه الإعراض ! 

 ـ البحث عن الذات أو الاعتداد بالنفس مَعْلَمٌ أساسي عند المنحرفين فكرياً أو المنشقين حركياً ، فغالب الانشقاقات الفكرية والحركية يكون دافعُ دعاتها البحث عن الذات ، يوضح هذا قول الله تعالى {وَلاَ تَكُونُواْ كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُواْ وَاخْتَلَفُواْ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَأُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ }آل عمران105 . 
 ما نعرفه أننا نختلف ثم نتفرق ، ولكن الآية الكريمة قدمت الفرقة على الخلاف لتبين أن النية مبيَّتةٌ للفرقة ، وتأتي الاختلافات كمبرر لهذه النية ليس إلا . ولعل من دوافع ثورة العقاد على الشعر وعلى كل ما قرب منه هو البحث عن الذات .هو الرغبة في الرقي إلى حيث لا يرتقي أحد .
 ومن المعالم الرئيسية عند المنحرفين فكرياً أن تجدهم يتكلمون في كل ما يعرض عليهم ، أو ما يتعرضون له ، ولا يرجعون لأهل العلم ، وكذا كان العقَّاد متخصص في كل شيء ، إن تكلم أهل الآثار والتنقيب في الأرض أمسك قلمه وشارك ، وإن احتدم خلاف بين عباد الصليب وأتباع الحبيب ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أمسك العقاد قلمه وبحث عن مكانٍ لا يقف فيه أحد ثم وقف وراح يرمي ، وغالباً يكون خصيماً للجميع ، وقديماً كان  الجهم بن صفوان يعمل كاتبا للحارث بن سُرَيْجٍ ( أحد من خرجوا على بني أمية في خرسان 127 هـ ) . ولا علاقة له بالعلم الشرعي لا طلباً ولا عملاً ( سلوكاً ) حتى قيل أنه لم يحج البيت قط ، وإنما كان ذكيا لَسِنًا مجادلاً ... مجبولاً على الاعتراض والمِراء ، هذه كل ثروته ، كما عباس العقاد .
 اتصل ذات يوم بطائفة من الفلاسفة الهنود، يقال لهم: "السِمْنِيَّة" وراح  يجادلهم وهـو صفر من العلم معتمداً فقط على عقله ، وابتدئوا الكلام معه بالسؤال عن مصدر المعرفة ( وهي أكبر قضية فلسفية على الإطلاق، وأصل كل بحث ونظر عندهم ، وخاض العقاد بغير علم في كتابه الله ،  وكانت فلسفتهم تـقوم على أن المصدر للمعرفة هو الحواس الخمس. ولما كان الجهم جاهلا سلَّم لهم بأصلهم الفاسد هذا، فسألوه سؤالا آخر مبنيا على هذا الأصل الفاسد ، وهو صف لنا ربك يا جهم؟ بأي حاسة أدركته من الحواس، أرأيته أم لمسته - أم سمعته … الخ؟!
 وسقط في يد هذا الضال المسكين ـ كما يقول الدكتور سفر الحوالي في الإرجاء ـ، وطـلـب منهم مهلة ليفكر في الأمر، ولم يستطع أن يستلهم حجة، ولم يسأل العلماء فيداووه ويلقنوه. وقادتـه الحيرة إلى الشك في دينه، فـتـرك الصلاة مدة، ثم استـغـرق في التـفكيـر والتأمل، حتى انقدح في ذهـنه جوابا خرج به عليهم قائلا: " هو هذا الهـواء مع كـل شيء وفي كـل شيء ولا يخـلو من شيء ". وهـذا الجواب الذي هـو أساس نـفي الصفات، ومن يبحث يجد أن نفي الصفات هو من قول طائفـة من فلاسفة الهند [23] تسرب للإسلام عن طريق هذا الضال المسكين الجاهل المتكبر المستكفي بعقله   .
 ثم خطا الجهم خطوة أخرى وهي أنه راح يُدلي بدلوه في القضايا التي كان الجدال محتدما حولها ومنها قضية الإيمان ، واعتماداً على عقله أخذ يفكر ثم خرج بما قاله في الإيمان، وهو أن الإيمان المعرفة والكفر هو الجهل، فمن عرف الله بقلبه فهو مؤمن، دونما حاجة إلى قولٍ باللسان ولا عمل بالجوارح ـ  على حد قول الجهم . وهو مخطأ ـ. 
 ثم خطا جهم خطوة أسوء من هذا كله ، وهي أنه تعصب لمذهبه وأخذ يبحث في الشاذ والغريب من أقول العلماء و ( العلماء ) ولوازم الأقوال ليثبت مذهبه ، فتجمع على الجعد بن درهم في العراق ، وخرج من عندهم الإرجاء والتعطيل بتأثير الآخر[24]. 
 وقريب منه واصل بن عطاء  . . تلميذٌ يتعلمُ عند إمام العصرِ ( الحسن البصري ) ، وتطرح أم القضايا المعروضة على الساحة الدعوية يومها ( مرتكب الكبيرة )  فلا يجد حرجا من الإجابة ، ثم ينشق على شيخه ويتعصب لرأيه ويلتف حول النصوص فيحملها جبراً عنها لتشهد بقوله ، والنصوص طيعة .. من كلام العرب .. يدخلها الاحتمالات بأدنى الحيل .. ولذا تجدها يقينية الثبوت ظنية الدلالة .. لا يَعرف فساد حالِ المستدل إلا العلماء ، راح يُنظِّرْ لمذهبه الجديد ، ويضع له الأصول . ولو أنصف لردَّ على الحسن البصري وجادله طلبا للحق أو ذهب لغيره من العلماء يعرض ما عنده وينصت لما عندهم . كما كان يفعل أبو حنيفة مثلا .  ففي سبيل الضالين  ثلاث خطوات رئيسية : 
 الأولى: التكلم عن جهل، أو أن يعتقد الرجل أن العلم كله عنده فحين يُسأل يجيب بما عنده وهو قليل ولا يراجع أهل العلم، أو يعتمد على عقلة ويُنشأ أقيسه مَغْلوطة. وسيتضح هذا جداً ونحن نناقش العقاد عقدياً .
 والثانية : وهي التعصب لهذا الرأي المنبثق أساسا من الجهل. أو من الرغبة في الثأر للنفس ، ويذهب صاحبة للنصوص الشرعية ليحملها على القول بهذا الباطل. 
 وما أجمل ما قال الشاطبي ـ رحمه الله ـ وهو يفرق بين صاحب الحق وصاحب الهوى، يقول: إن صاحب الحق يذهب إلى النصوص الشرعية ينظر ماذا تقول ثم يمتثل، أما صحاب الهوى يذهب إلى النصوص الشرعية ليأتي بها على هواه. 
 أو بكلمات أخر . إن أصحاب البدع يعتقدون ثم يستدلون. كما يقول الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله في آخر شرح نظم الورقات للعمريطي.
 وسيأتي هذا في فِكرِ العقاد ، سنجد ـ إن شاء الله تعالى ـ أن الثابت عند العقاد هو ( الفردية ) و( العقلانية ) ..هو إثبات الذات في وجه من يتعالون عليه أو من سادوا في الناس بعلمهم أو سلطانهم ، وقراءة الشريعة جاءت تابعة لذلك ، قرأ الشريعة ليدلل على ذلك ، أو ليصل إلى ذلك .أو وهو متأثر بتلك المفاهيم الغربية الغريبة عن الشريعة .
 والثالثة : ـ الظالمون من أصحاب السلطان يكون لهم دور في تسويق هذه الأفكار وفرضها على الناس . وتلميع هذه الشخصيات وخلع ألألقاب عليهم . وقد انتشر فكر  جهم ومن تبعه فيما بعد ، في عهد المريسي  وبن أبي دؤاد ( خلق القرآن ) حين أصبح الوزير منهم أو يميل لهم . 

 ـ كل الانحرافات في القديم والحديث مصدرها الآخر أو يلعب الآخر فيها دوراً لا يمكن تجاهله . وهذا واضح جداً في شخص العقاد ومن عاصروا العقاد ، فمدرسة ( الديوان في النقد الأدبي ) والتي ظهرت على يد العقاد والمازني وشكري كانت نقلاً عن الغرب ، والعقاد نفسه كان يتبنى المدرسة الإنجليزية العقلانية ، وبعد أن دب الخلاف بين الفتيان الصغيران ( المازني وشكري ) حين رمى أحدهم( شكري ) الآخر بالسرقة من الإنجليز ، أنشأت مدرسة جديدة تُكمل المسيرة وتحمل أسماء أحد ( آلهة ) اليونان وهو ( أبوللو )[25] ، وكل هؤلاء المشاغبين تعلموا في الغرب وتبنوا أفكاره ، ونصَرَهُم الغرب بشكلٍ أو بآخر .
 لا أقول لكم أن هناك تنظيم  يضم ( الآخر وخاصة يهود ) والمحبين له الناقلين عنه ( وهم عندي المنافقون ) أو المتأثرين بهم ( وهم السماعون لهم ) ، ولا أقول إنهم يلتقون ويرتبون كفريق عمل واحد ، لا ، لا يحدث هذا على الدوام ، ولكن تتفق أهوائهم ، ويمسك بالزمام ( الآخر ) بما أذن الله لهم من أسباب قوة وكانوا محتلين للبلاد ، المنافقون ينصرفون عن الدين لشبهة أو لشهوة ـ والشهوة تنتهي في الغالب بشبهة فالمعصية قد تتحول إلى بدعة ثم كفر ـ و( الآخر ) يستغل هذا الأمر ، فهم يشيعون الفاحشة فيجتمع المنافقون ، ويشيعون الشبهات ويردد المنافقون ، ويقيمون منابراً للضلال ويعتلي المنافقون ، وهم يقفون في وجه الطيبين كي يسير المنافقون آمنين مطمئنين لا يخافون .
 وإن رحت تستقصي الأفكار الهدامة التي دخلت الإسلام وجدتَ أصلها من الكافرين .. مثلا  بدعة القدرية  أوَّلُ من تكلم بها سَوْسن في العراق وهو نصراني عراقي أسلم ثم ارتد ثانية إلى الكفر  ، هذا الكافر المرتد تكلم بالقدر وأخذ عنه معبد الجهني[26] . ثم جاء بعده غيلان القدري وكان بليغا فتكلم وأكثر ، وناظر الضعفاء  ، وعاند العلماء . والشيعة بدأها  بن سبأ اليهودي ، بعد أن دخل في الإسلام وتقمص دور ( المؤمنين ) وتعامل مع مرضى النفوس ( المنافقين ) والغافلين المتحمسين ، فكان ما كان . وبدعة الجبر ( أن الإنسان مجبور ) و الإرجاء في الإيمان[27]، والتعطيل في الأسماء والصفات ظهرت على يد الجهمُ بن صفوان وشيخه الجعد بن درهم ،  كانت أسانيدهم ( ترجع إلى اليهود والصابئين والمشركين والفلاسفة ) [28]  ، حتى الفلسفة والعلوم الأخرى التي دخلت للإسلام وأثرت في المذاهب الفكرية المنحرفة ، كان للآخر علاقة بها ، متعاوناً مع الذين في قلوبهم مرض ، وهذا يظهر أثر مخالطة المبتدعة . والضالين .
 فهناك نفوس تشرب البدعة وتأبى إلا ذلك. هذه نفوسُ المنافقين ، ويتصل بها ( الآخر ) بقصد ـ وهو الغالب ـ أو بدون قصد ، ويقوم بتفعيلها لتحدث الفتنة في صفوف المؤمنين .
 ولهذا السبب تأثر الفكر الإسلامي بالأفكار الأخرى مع أننا كنَّا الغالبين ، والغالبُ في الغالبِ لا يتأثر بالمغلوب ، وإنما أوتينا من قبل المنافقين ـ مرضى القلوب ـ ؛ اتصل ( الآخر ) بمرضى القلوب أو اتصلت بهم القلوب المريضة فشربت من حياضهم ثم عادت إلينا ، تروي المهزومين والمتطفلين بما ارتوت به.وهذا ما حدث مع العقَّاد ، فقد أحب ما عند القوم فنقله ، أو حقد على إخوانه فأراد هزيمتهم بأي شيء ولو كان ببضاعة غيره .  

 ـ هناك حصر وهمي يقع فيه من يقرأ عن العقَّاد أو المازني أو طه حسين أو غيرهم ممن أُبرزوا في الجيل الماضي ، فهناك إصرار من العلمانيين على إخراج دعاة الحق من التاريخ ، فمثلاً ـ فيما يخصنا في الحديث عن العقَّاد ـ نجد أنيس منصور يكتب عن العقاد سبعمائة صفحة ولا يأت على سيد قطب مع أن سيد قطب صاحبَ عباس العقاد حيناً من الدهر ، وتجده يعرض نقاشات فكرية طويلة دارت بين العقاد وجلسائه ولا يتعرض لم دار بين العقاد والرافعي ـ رحمه الله ـ ، بل ولا يتعرض للرافعي إلا غمزاً ولمزاً ![29].
 قلتُ : وهذا ديدن القوم في كتابتهم للتاريخ أجمعه ، فنحن نقرأ تاريخ الفراعنة ولا نجد فيه ذكراً لأنبياء الله ، ومحالٌ أن يكون الله قد ترك الفراعنة بلا نذير ، والله يقول :{ وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ }فاطر24 ، وقال تعالى على لسان مؤمن آل فرعون وهو يخاطب قومه  {وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ }غافر34 يقصون تاريخ الفراعنة ولا يأتون على أكبر حدث فيه وهو موسى ـ عليه السلام ـ ، فقد انتهى حكم الفراعنة لمصر وغرقوا جميعاً في عهده ـ عليه السلام ـ وغرقوا جمعياً وورث الأرض قوماً غيرهم { كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ } [ الدخان : 28 ]، ويقصون تاريخ الأمم دون ذكرٍ للرسل ، لا من اشتهر منهم ولا من لم يشتهر . حتى أن بعضهم يفتش في التاريخ الذي بين يديه ويقول : أين توحيد ؟ متى عرفت البشرية التوحيد؟!! 

 ـ حالَ التعرض للحركة الفكرية في مصر ابتداءً من منتصف القرن التاسع عشر إلى يومنا هذا ، لا يمكن أبداً تفسير التحولات الفكرية .. أو المنازلات الفكرية على الساحة المصرية دون استحضار ( الآخر ) ، بل إننا نجد أن الآخر هو المؤثر الأول في كل التحولات الفكرية في الساحة المصرية ، وكان الصراع معه على الحقيقة ، كانت جولة مع الكفر على أرضنا ، وقد عقدتٌ فصلا مطولا لبيان ذلك في بحث المنافقين تحت عنوان ( أثر الاستشراق في توجيه المنافقين )  فلابد من إعطاء الرصد الفكري لهذه الحقبة من الزمن مساحة أوسع من الأشخاص ، أو من الأحداث الجزئية التي كانت تحدث على أرض الواقع .
 والناظر لما حدث في مصر من صراعات فكرية دارت بين الأشخاص يرى بوضوح أن هذا الأمر كان مقصوداً لتفكيك البنية الفكرية الإسلامية في مصر ، وإيجاد خيارات كلها سيئة أمام المفكرين ، ولتستبين قولي دعني أسأل : بين مَن كان الصراع ، وأعني الصراعَ الذي نقل لنا ؟! 
  بين مَنْ كلهم يتبنون نظريات الغرب وأفكاره كليَّاً أو جزئياً ، أو هكذا نقلوه لنا ، أو صراع بخلفيات أدبية بين ( المحافظين ) ـ وهم كانوا مجددين حقيقة ونهضوا بالشعر بعد قرونٍ من الانحطاط ـ وبين ( المجددين ) وهم كانوا متأثرين بالغرب . أو صراعات بخلفيات سياسية ، بين محتل ووطنيين ، وغاب الجهاد وغاب مفهوم الأمة الواحدة تحت خلافة إسلامية واحدة . فتبني الحركات الوطنية كان مرحلة لإقصاء مفهوم الأمة الإسلامية الواحدة التي لا تعترف بالوطن ولا باللغة إلا تابعاً للمفهوم الإسلام مندرجاً فيه .
 هذه بداية ، وبحول ربي وقوته أعود لمناقشة فكر العقاد .. أعرض أفكاره وأناقشها من الناحية العقدية ، هذا ما يعنيني .
 الرجل ينكر الوحي ، والرجل يدافع عن عباد الصليب ، والرجل لا يراها إسلامية بل عربية ، والرجل والرجل .. والرجل ..فاضبط عني . وانتظرني . البضاعة في رأسي بل خطها قلمي ، ولكن أمهلك وتمهلني ، حتى لا تتابع المقالات فتضيع الحقائق في الزحام ... وحتى ألقاك أخي القارئ .. أعني بالدعاء . سلامٌ عليك !!


----------------------------------------
 [1](1) في 2004 عقد المركز القومي للثقافة ندوة خاصة بعباس العقاد شارك فيها عدد من المثقفين ، وكان لإحياء ذكرى وفاته ، وتعريف الناس بأفكاره وأحواله ، وتكرر الأمر في عام 2007م حاولوا إحياء ذكر ميلاد العقاد بندوة في مكتبة القاهرة تقدم للناس أفكاره .!!
 [2](2) وقد بدأتُ في كتابة السيرة النبوية بخلفية عقدية وانتهيت من الجزء الأول منها تحت عنوان ( الكفر والإيمان إذْ يعتركان ـ قراءة عقدية للفترة المكية في السيرة النبوية على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة والسلام ) وقريباً ينشر إن شاء الله .
 [3](3) العقاد لقب لمن يعملون بالحرير ، وربما كانت مهنة في أجداده . 
 [4](4) عرفت هذه المدرسة باسم ( مدرسة الديوان ) وسميت بذلك نسبة للكتاب الذي ألفه العقَّاد والمازني يشرحا فيها أهداف هذه المدرسة وأُسسها واسم الكتاب ( الديوان في النقد ) ، وهي نقل عن الغرب ، تحديداً الإنجليز ، تحديداً هازلت ، وأصحابها وأنصارها إلى اليوم لا ينكرون هذا الأمر بل يفاخرون به .!! 
 [5](5) كتب الرافعي في الرد على العقاد كتاب ( على السَّفُّود ) ، والسَّفُّود هو سيخ الحديد تُشوى عليه اللحوم في المطاعم ، ومُسَّفَّد تعني شُوي على ( السيخ ) ، هكذا قال الرافعي في بداية كتابه ( على السَّفود ) وقد روى طابع الكتاب ، وكاتبه قصة الخلاف بين العقَّاد والرافعي كما أشرتُ إليها . وأحسب أن الرافعي انتصب للعقاد يرد عليه غضبة لله حين تطاول العقَّاد على كتاب الله ، وليس لأمر شخصي .
 [6](6) كان إبراهيم المازني (1890م ـ 1947م ) قصير القامة جداً بعكس العقَّاد ، وكان يصف نفسه حين يسير مع العقاد بالرقم ( 10 ) ، أعرج ، صاحب نكته ، يعيش في المقابر فقيراً معدماً ، متشائماً يائساً ، لا يخلو من ( غزوة نسائية ) ، ولا يذكر بفضيلة أخلاقية ، صحب العقاد في أول حياته وأسس الديوان سوياً بصحبة إبراهيم شكري . وعلى صفحات الشبكة العنكبوتية تسجيل صوتي للعقاد يثني فيه على المازني .
 [7](7) موسوعة عباس العقاد الإسلامية ج1 / 623 ، 624 .ط . دار الكتب لبنان .
 [8] (8)كالسفسطة أو هي .
 [9] (9)روى فتحي رضوان في كتابه ( عصر ورجال ) ص 229 أنه تلى على العقاد سورة الناس فقال : لو نسبوا إلي هذه السورة لتبرأت منها !!
 [10] (10)أطلقته عليه إحدى الصحف الفرنسية اليهودية ، ولم يأخذه بشهادة مختصين .
 [11] (11)جيل العمالقة والقمم الشوامخ في ضوء الإسلام / المقدمة ، وفي هذا البحث ردَّ الأستاذُ أنور الجندي ما كتبته يدُ هؤلاء ( العمالقة ) إلى أصولها الغربية ، مبيناً أنهم لم يأتوا بجديد ، وإنما كانوا ( كباري ) بين الشرق والغرب على حد تعبيره . وأيد هذا الأمر أنيس منصور في كتاب ( في صالون العقاد ) ص /606
 [12](12) وعنده ما هو أشد من هذا وأمهلني وانتظرني .
 [13] (13)في صالون العقاد ص 9 ، 31 ، 301  ط . دار الشروق .
 [14] (14)ذكر أنيس منصور تطاول العقاد على قرنائه بأسلوب ساخر في ص 31 وما بعدها .وفي 520 وما بعدها ، وتناثر مثل هذا كثير وهو مشهور معروف عنه .
 [15] (15)ذكر ذلك وغيره أنيس منصور في ( في صالون العقاد ) في ص 9 ، وما بعدها .، وص 287 .
 [16] (16)ماري إلياس زيادة ( 1886 ـ 1941م ) ، نصرانية من الناصرة بفلسطين هاجرت للبنان ثم مصر ، درست في مدارس الراهبات في لبنان وأتقنت عدداً من اللغات كان آخرها العربية ، واشتغلت في صحيفة ( المحروسة ) التي أسسها أبوها بمصر ، وكان لها صالون ( اجتماع في بيتها ) كل يوم ثلاثاء يأوي إليه كل ( من هب ودب ) كما يصف أنيس منصور ، وكانت نصرانية متدينة تهتم بما عرف وقتها بقضايا المرأة وتحاول زحزحة العقاد عن موقفه من المرأة وعن تراجعه عن نصرة النسويين ، أحاط بها عدداً من مفكري مصر منهم العقاد ولطفي السيد وطه حسين ، وراودها بعضهم عن نفسها وبعضهم اكتفى بالتغزل فيها والكتابة إليها ، وكانت تقف قريباً من الجميع ، وكانت تحب خليل جبران وتراسله سراً ثم ماتت كمدا وحسرة بعد رحلة مع الجنون . احتلت مي زيادة مكانة بين الأدباء والشعراء ، وصارت حدثاً في التاريخ الفكري في مصر والشام مع أن كلهم على أنها لم تكن هذه الأديبة ، والسبب من وجهة نظري أنها وقعت بين ذئاب محرومة من الأنوثة ، فلم يكن العري قد انتشر يومها ، وأنها كانت لا تقطع أملَ مريدٍ في وصالها ، ونفسي لا تطاوعني في براءة هذه النصرانية ، ولا في أنها كانت تتصرف من نفسها ، وان وجدت وقتاً فتشتُ في حالها !!
 [17] (17)مقال أنيس منصور بالشرق الأوسط 19/12/2007
 [18] (18)جعل أنيس منصور في كتاب ( في صالون العقاد ) الفصل الخاص بوفاة العقاد تحت عنوان ( وماتت ابنةُ العقاد ) .
 [19] (19)المفكرون والسياسة في مصر المعاصرة ـ دراسة في مواقف محمود عباس العقاد " للدكتور محمد صابر عرب ، / مكتبة الأسرة 2008
 [20](20) انظر ما قاله للمخرج السنمائي كمال الملاخ حين أراد أن يدخل بعض التعديلات على روايته سارة كي يخرجها فيلماً . ( في صالون العقاد ) /644
 [21] (21)ثارت ثائرة العقاد على الإخوان المسلمين وسماهم ( خُوَّان المسلمين ) يوم اغتالوا النقراشي ( باشا) رئيس الوزراء .
 [22] (22)ناقشت ذلك وبينته ودللت عليه في مقال نفخوه واستعملوه وهو منشور منتشر .. بصيد الفوائد وطريق الإسلام والقلم والمختصر وغيرهم .  
 [23] (23)وسنقف مع هذه في نقطة لاحقة إن شاء الله وقدر . 
 [24](24) انظر الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية 
 [25](25) أبوللو كلمة يونانية تعني إله الجمال والحب 
 [26] ذكر ذلك الحافظ الذهبي في ترجمة معبد الجهني في سير أعلام النبلاء 4/187 
 [27] ذكر الدكتور سفر الحوالي في كتاب ( الإرجاء ) أن إرجاء الفقهاء ظهر قبل الجعد بن درهم والجهم بن صفوان . وإنما عنيت هنا البدعة التي يفسق صاحبها أو يكفر في الإيمان وفي الأسماء والصفات والتي تسللت للدين عن طريق الجهم والجعد .
 [28] الفتاوى 5/6
 [29] وأعجب ما اطلعت عليه في هذا الباب هو ما فعله القس النصراني لويس شيخو في كتابه ( شعراء النصرانية ) وهو كتاب منتشر ، جعل كل شعراء الجاهلية نصارى !!
*منقول من موقع : http://www.saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/123.htm*

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

العقاد قامة من قامة من القامات الكبيرة .... صحيح أن الرجل فى صدر حياته كان مضطرب الفكر ومعارضا لاقرانه وكثير الوقيعة فى بعضهم ... إلا أنه كفر عن ذلك كله بسلسلة العبقريات وكتاباته الإسلامية الماتعة رغم ما شابها من زلات وهنات .... كفى العقاد فخرا كتابه الماتع " التفكير فريضة إسلامية" ، والمرأة فى القرآن ، والإنسان فى القرآن ، وكتاب حقائق الإسلام وأباطيل خصومه .... وكفاه ما كتبه عن سيدنا إبراهيم وعن سيدنا معاوية وعن العلامة الكواكبى بجانب العبقريات .... الإنصاف عزيز يا سادة ولابد أن نكون منصفين وكفانا نقولات من هنا وهناك دون فحص ونقد وتدقيق فيما ننقله .....

أما بشأن ما ذكر عن قضية عدم الحديث عن الأنبياء عند طرح تاريخ الفراعين عندنا بمصر ..... فهذا حق ... ويعلم الله اننا نبهنا عليه مرارا فى مؤتمرات لتطوير التعليم عندنا بمصر وفى حلقات إذاعية وآخرها سلسلة حول نشأة الدولة المصرية على إذاعة صوت الوادى الجديد ... وتناولنا الحديث عن بطلان القول بأن إخناتون أول من نادى بالوحدانية بمصر ... وقلنا أن النبى إدريس عليه السلام أول نبى أرسل إلى مصر وكان ذلك قبل الوحدة المصرية الأولى على يد الملك الثعبان فى العام 4242 ق.م .... وتلا ذلك النبى إبراهيم عليه السلام وقد مكث فترة بمصر ثم النبى يوسف عليه السلام وكذا النبى يعقوب عليه السلام .... وتلا ذلك لقمان الحكيم عليه السلام ... كل هؤلاء لابد من إحياء دورهم والتنبيه عليه ليل نهار ... والله المستعان وعليه التكلان

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عمالة عباس العقاد للفكر الغربيمحمد جلال القصاص:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
عمالة عباس العقاد للفكر الغربي
بدأت كتابات العقاد ( الإسلامية ) في منتصف الأربعينات من القرن الماضي ، بعد أن قارب عباس العقاد الستين من عمره ، وقبل ذلك لم يكتب عباس العقاد شيئاً عن الإسلام ، كان العقاد يشاكس أحمد شوقي ، هو والفتيان الصغيران عبد القادر المازني وعبد الرحمن شكري ، وحمل العقاد ورفاقه بضاعة الغرب الأدبية إلى بلاد الشرق ؛ ثم غرق ربع قرنٍ من الزمن في ظلمات السياسة ، بدأها بالسير خلف سعد زغلول ثم البرلمان فالسجن لتسعةِ أشهر بعد أن أخذته الحماسة وسبقه لسانه بجملة ( شجاعة ) يشير فيها إلى الملك ، فتحرش به جند الملك حتى أوقعوه وحبسوه تسعة أشهر(1) ، ثم خرج من السجن واشتبك مع رفقاء الدرب ممن بدلوا وغيروا في تعاليم  سعد زغلول ، وانتهى الأمر بالخروج عليهم والاشتراك مع من أسس حزب السعديين (نسبة لسعد زغلول )  ، وانقضى أكثر من خمسين عاماً من حياة العقاد في هذا الهراء ، انتهت بهزيمة ساحقة للعقاد جعلته يفكر في الانتحار(2) . ثم تحول عباس العقاد بعد هذه الهزيمة السياسية ، وبعد رحلة التخبط الطويلة هذه إلى الكتابة في الإسلاميات !!
كانت الكتابة في الإسلاميات بالنسبة للعقاد نوع من الترويح ، وخروج من ساحة لم يعد يجد فيها إلا الموت بيده أو بيد غيره .!!

سوقي مدفوع 
كانت الصحوة الإسلامية قد انتشرت ، وكان الصدام مع المجرمين المتطاولين على حمى الدين أوجد رموزاً ورفع أسماءً . وكانت القضايا الإسلامية هي الرائجة يومها ، فكتبت أقلامٌ للسوق ، لينتشر اسمها ويرتفع قدرها ، ولا أستبعد أن العقاد كان يكتب للسوق ، أو توجه لما هو رائج ، فكاً للخناق السياسي الذي طوق عنقه حتى كاد يقتله ، وركوباً للموجة الهادرة . 
قد جاءت كتابته عن الإسلام في إطار موجة من الكتابة عن الإسلام بعد انتشار الحركة الإسلامية ( الصحوة وهي الإخوان يومها ) في مصر ، وتعاطف الجماهير معها إبان الجهاد مع اليهود وضيق الصدر بالاحتلال ، ومع وجود الغزو الفكري من قبل المستشرقين وأذنابهم من المبتعثين لبلادهم .ومع دخول الإسلاميين في السياسة . فقد كانت الحياة كلها ( إسلامية ) توافق او تعارض . أو قل كان الحديث عن الإسلام في كل مكان .. ومن كل التوجهات . 
فرضية أن العقاد كتب للسوق يدعمها أن الرجل قبل أن يبدأ في سلسلة العبقريات كان مهزوماً في مواجهاته مع المنشقين على سعد زغلول ، حتى أنه حاول الانتحار . وطبعي أن يخرج من هذه الساحة إلى غيرها . ونلاحظ أن العقاد لم يترك السياسة دفعة واحدة . 
وفرضية أن العقاد كان يكتب للسوق يدعمها كتابه عن ( بنيامين فرنكلين ) ،  مؤسس أمريكا ، فما جاء بجديد ، بل حين تقرأ الكتاب تشعر وكأن العقاد لا يجد ما يقول ، ينقل صفحات من مذكرات الرجل التي كتبها بخط يده ، ويكرر كلمات قيلت هنا وكلمات قيلت هناك ، تشعر وكأن العقاد في مخاض .. بصعوبة يجد ما يكتب ، كالتي تلد ميتاً .. يؤلمها وبالكاد يخرج منها .. يقول فيه ما يقوله في غيره : سياسي منفرد ، وعالم قد علم ، وفيلسوف متكلم ، وأديب قد كتب ، ومفاوض قد أخذ من خصمه بحنكته ، ورحيم بالعبيد ، ومؤدب للأغنياء .
ما هو إلا أن الأمريكان أرادوا تسويق بضاعتهم فبحثوا عن قلم مشهور ، فكان العقاد ، استكتبوه ، وقدموا للكتاب وقاموا بطباعته ، ومن ثم نشره . 
وفرضية أن العقاد كان يكتب للسوق يدعمها أنه كان يكتب في المناسبات ، كتب عن غاندي ، وعن بنيامين فرانكلين ، وزعيم الصين صن يات سن . وأستبعد أن يكون الهنود قد استكتبوه ، ولكنه ركب الحدث واستطعم الكتابة عن المشهورين ، أو كتب عنهم بدافع الإعجاب بالعباقرة . 
ولم تكن هذه الموجة التي ركبها العقاد مدفوعة بالجماهير فقط .. بمعنى أن من يكتب يكتبُ لينتشر اسمه وتربح كتبه ، وإنما كانت مدفوعة حقيقة بالمستشرقين  !!
علاقة عباس العقاد بالاستشراق 
عكف المستشرقون على قراءة أحكام الشريعة ، والسيرة النبوية ، والتاريخ الإسلامي وما كُتِبَ في القرون الأولى . وخرجوا بقراءة جديدة للشريعة الإسلامية .
أعادوا قراءة الشريعة لتقبل الآخر ولتقول بما ينادي به الغرب والمستغربين من ( المساواة ) و ( التبرج والسفور ) و ( تنحية الشريعة ) ، وأعادوا قراءة التاريخ الإسلامي وخاصة في القرون الأولى لتقدَّم الأحداث للناشئة في إطارٍ آخر غير إطار الصراع من أجل تعبيد الناس لله ، وأعادوا قراءة كتب الأولين ممن كتبوا في القرون الأولى لإبراز الشاذ كالأصفهاني والجاحظ والجهم والجعد وتشويه المستقيم .
أعدُّوا هذه القراءة في صورة كتب جاهزة للنشر تم تسليمها إلى عملاء الفكر الغربي من أمثال ( طه حسين وعلي عبد الرازق ) ليكتبوا عليها أسمائهم ثم يخرجوها لنا ، فقد برهن العارفون على أن الذي كتب ( في الشعر الجاهلي ) و ( الإسلام وأصول الحكم ) هو مارجليوث ، وأعطاهم مترجمين إلى كل منهما(3) !!، وقاسم أمين كل ما ورد في كتابه من النصارى ، ( مرقص فهمي ) و ( الدوق الفرنسي ) ،.
 أو تم تسريب المفاهيم من خلال الصالونات ، والصحف ، والتواجد في المجتمعات الغربية حال الدراسة .
ويمكننا أن نقول أن حركة الفكر الشائعة في هذا الوقت كانت استشراقية أو متأثرة بالاستشراق ، كان المستشرقون هم الموجهون للساحة الفكرية في العالم الإسلامي .
المواضيع التي تناولها عباس العقاد تناولها كل ذي قلم ممن عاصروه ، ولم يكن هو أولهم كي نقول بدأ ولحقوه ، وإنما جاء بينهم ؛ وكلٌ كَتَبَ بخلفية مدرسته التي تأثر بها و انتصر لها . وكل من كتبوا كانوا من إفرازات البعثات الغربية أو من المتأثرين بالغرب من أهل الشرق ، مثل ( طه حسين ) ، و ( أبكار السقاف ) ، و ( محمد حسين هيكل ) ، و( ليلة بنت الشاطئ ) ، وغيرهم .
 والكتابات كانت تسير في مضمار واحد ، وهو إعادة قراءة الشريعة الإسلامية من جديد على خلفيات غربية ، أو متأثرة بفكر الغرب . .كانوا متأثرين بالواقع الذي أوجده الغرب ، حين احتل البلاد . 
وعباس العقاد كانت له علاقة خاصة جداً بالغرب ، فهو مَن حمل بضاعتهم في الأدب إلينا ، أعني ( مدرسة الديوان ) ، وقد ( كان يرى الإنجليز الحلفاء الطبيعيون لمصر) (4) !! ، وكان يؤمن بالديمقراطية إيماناً مطلقاً ، ويدعي أنها أفضل الأنظمة على الإطلاق ، وهو مخطئ فلا أفضل من شرع الله ، ولا ينكر محبوه أنه أحد أفراد المدرسة العقلانية الإنجليزية ، حتى كتاباته ( الإسلامية ) كانت تطبيقاً لنظريات غربية . 
كانت رأس العقاد رأساً غربية . لا أجد صعوبة في تقرير ذلك .  
 ثلاثة وواحد 
من كتبوا في الإسلام في الفترة التي كتب فيها العقاد  ثلاثةُ نفرٍ ونفرٌ !!
أما الثلاثة نفر ، وهم العملاء من وجهة نظري فـ :
أولهم : عميل مفضوح ، كطه حسين ، وعلي عبد الرازق ، وقاسم أمين .
وثانيهم : نفرٌ لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء ، كحسين هيكل ـ فيما كتب عن النبي ـ ، وليلة بنت الشاطئ .
وثالثهم : نفر متأثرون بمفاهيم الغرب إلا أنهم مستقلون ظاهراً . كعباس العقاد .
وهذا ميزان ثلاثي كاذب خادع ، ينخدع به بعض الطيبين ، ويستعمله المكارون في تمرير بضاعتهم ، إذ يُعرض هؤلاء الثلاثة على الناس كطرفين ووسط ، فعميل ، وغير متخصص يكتب مندفعاً ، ومثقف مشهور بثقافته الواسعة  وعدم اتصاله البدني بالغرب ، ( عملاق ) ـ بزعمهم ـ فيجنح الناس إلى هذا النوع ، وهو ما حدث ، وانخدع بهذا بعض المنتسبين للعلم والثقافة الشرعية كالشيخ الدكتور صالح بن سعد اللحيدان ، فكلما مر بعورةٍ للعقاد قال : ولكنه خير من طه حسين .!! ، وكأن ليس في الساحة إلا عباس وطه .!!
الحقيقة أن كل هؤلاء جبهة واحدة ، وهناك نفرٌ آخر ..جبهة أخرى ، هي جبهة أهل العلم في هذا الزمان كفضيلة الشيخ العلامة أحمد شاكر ، والشيخ محمد حامد الفقي ، والأستاذ سيد قطب ، وأخيه الأستاذ محمد قطب ـ رحمهم الله جميعاً ـ . وكان على اللحيدان وهو لا يفتأ في كل صفحة ـ تقريباً ـ يشير إلى عقله وسعة علمه ، ويجعل من نفسه حكماً على الأحاديث والروايات ،  كان عليه أن لا يقارن بينه وبين طه حسين ، بل بينه وبين الأخوين محمد ومحمود شاكر أو تلميذه سيد قطب .
قاسم مشترك
القاسم المشترك بين كل العملاء ، المفضوح منهم عند الجميع ، والمستتر إلا على القليل ، أو الأمارة التي تجدها في الجميع وبها يقال انه عميل أو غير عميل ، هي عدم وجود عداوة ، أو بالأحرى عدم وجود مواجهة مع الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين . 
وهذا حال النفر الثلاث ( العميل المفضوح ) و ( مَن لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء ) و ( المستقلين ظاهراً ) . 
وقد كان هذا حال عباس العقاد ، فلم يكن الرجل ممن يهاجمون النصرانية ، ولا ممن يقفون موقفاً معادياً من الآخر ، وكان يفتخر بأن كتاباته محل رضا عند غير المسلمين . (5) وقد أطال رجاء النقاش في إثبات ذلك مفتخراً به ، دالاً عليه (6) ، وقد ذكرتُ في مقدمة هذا البحث أن ( صالون العقاد ) كان يأوي إليه اليهودي والنصراني والبهائي .
نعم لم يكن العقاد يقف موقفاً معادياً من النصارى أو النصرانية ، وهذا قول محبيه ، وفقط أذكر هنا بشيء عقدي في تناول عباس العقاد للنصرانية واليهودية ، وهو أن العقَّاد كان ينقل عنهم ما يتكلمون به عن دينهم ، ينقله ويعتمده حال الحديث عن دينهم ، وكأن الإسلام لم يكذب قولهم في مريم وابنها ـ عليهما السلام ـ ، وكأن القرآن لم يكذب قولهم في أنبياء الله ، ( أنبياء العهد القديم ) . 
ودعني أعرض عليك قولَ عباس العقاد في قصة صلب المسيح ـ المزعومة ـ لتعلم أن العقاد ما كان يقف موقفاً معادياً من تلك الديانات ، يقول ـ عن صلب المسيح المزعوم ـ : ( ففي حادثة الاعتقال لا يدري متتبع الحوادث من اعتقله ومن دل عليه وهل كان معروفاً من زياراته للهيكل أو كان مجهولاً لا يهتدى إليه بغير دليل ) .!!
ويتكلم عن محاكمة المسيح ـ عليه السلام(7) ، والمسيح لم يحاكم ـ ، ولم يقبض عليه ، وإنما الذي قبض عليه وحوكم هو الشبيه  {وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً }النساء157
ويقف عباس محمود العقاد حائراً لا يدري كيف كانت نهاية السيد المسيح ـ عليه السلام ـ يقول : ( ولا نستطيع كما أسلفنا أن نقرر على وجه التحيقيق من الناحية التاريخية كيف كانت نهاية السيرة المسيحية ) (8)
هذا هو العقاد حين يتكلم عن النصرانية(9) ، يبحث في كتبهم بحث المصدق لها ، لا بحث الناقد المعترض . 
بل كانت هذه قاعدة عامة عند عباس العقاد ، يأخذ كل قوم بما يتكلمون ، إن تكلم عن غاندي الهندي عابد البقرة ، فهو ( نبي مرسل ) (10) لشعب الهند وغير الهند حتى آمن به قوم من أوروبا ، وإن تكلم عن ( صن ) أبي الصين فهو نبيهم . !!
والعقاد كاذب . فما كان هؤلاء أنبياء .
 والعقاد خاطئ فما كان له أن يقفز على النص الشرعي ، وما كان له أن يتكلم بغير ما تكلم به القرآن في حق هؤلاء . 
أأقول لم يكن العقاد يؤمن بما أنزل الله على محمد ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ، وهذا واضح جداً من كلامه ؟!!
الحقيقة أن العقاد لم يكن يعنيه الأمر . العقاد كان معنياً بالعبقرية ( أو العباقرة ) (11) ، وإثبات سعة الاطلاع ، والتحدث في كل القضايا المثارة ، وتوسيع قاعدة القراء  ، ودخول التاريخ ، أو الوقوف في صفوف العباقرة . 
وما يعنيني أن العقاد جملةً لم يكن في وجه هؤلاء يصدهم عن حمى الدين وسيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم . وإنما كان العقاد قلم أستعمل في إعادة كتابة الشريعة الإسلامية من جديد ، وفي إضفاء شيء من الشرعية على ( الآخر ) من الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين . 
أشياء دون أشياء !
الغربيون  ترجموا أشياء لعباس العقاد  وتركوا أشياءً. ترجموا ما يخدم هدفهم العام ، وهو صد الناس في الغرب عن دين الله(12) ، ترجموا ما يعطي صورة غير حقيقة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته الكرام رضوان الله عليهم ، وتركوا لنا الباقي ، فصدوا قومهم وشغلونا بقومنا . فلا يصل من الفكر الإسلامي إلى الغرب إلا ما يريده القوم . وكأن ( الفكر الإسلامي ) والأدب الحديث لنا نحن فقط . ولهم منه ما يريدون فقط . 
كتب العقاد مرةً عن يهود ، ولم يُنشر كتابه ، فجلس بين مريديه يشكو من تلك اليد الخاطئة التي تسمح لأشياء ولا تسمح لأشياء ، يقول فيما يرويه رجاء النقاش ( ليس بسر مجهول عن كثير من إخواننا أن لي كتبا فرغ المترجمون من نقلها إلى اللغات الأجنبية ، وإن فصولاً منها نشرت في الصحف ، ثم وقفت الأيدي الخفية دون طبعها ونشرها فلم تزل مخطوطة غير مطبوعة إلى الآن ، حيل بينها وبين الظهور بدسيسة ممن يعملون عمل الصهيونية وإن لم يكونوا من بني إسرائيل ) (13) ، ويقول النقَّاش معلقاً  : ( ولا شك أن الحرب التي تشنها الصهيونية ضدنا ليست حرباً سياسية فقط ، وإنما هي فكرية أيضاً )
قد كان عباس العقاد في الجملة في مضمار الغرب ، كان في الجملة في مضمار المستشرقين ، وكان في الجملة ضمن حملة إعادة قراءة الشريعة الإسلامية من جديد . 
وأما ردود عباس العقاد في بعض كتاباته فقد كانت ردود باردة ، لم تنصر حقاً ولم تدفع باطلاً . 
عباس العقاد ـ حالَ دفاعه عن الإ[i]سلام ـ لم يخرج من منطلقٍ مقبول ، ولم يظهر في سياق مقبول ، حالاً وإن قبل مقالاً أحياناً ، فكان سعيه في سلة المفسدين لا المصلحين !!
وهي حالة تتكرر ، وهي حالة خطرها أشد من خطر المجاهرين بالعداء للدين . وقد اتضح ذلك من عرضي لأهم القضايا الإسلامية التي تناولها عباس العقاد مثل ( التوحيد )  و ( الأنبياء ) و ( الصحابة رضوان الله عليه م ) ( التفكير ) وغير ذلك .
أبو جلال / محمد بن جلال القصاص
عصر الجمعة 
‏04‏/0رجب ‏/1430
الموافق : ‏26‏/06‏/2009
مقالات ذات صلة بالموضوع 

من هو عباس العقاد ؟
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/123.htm
هل كان عباس العقاد نصرانيا؟
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/125.htm
التوحيد والأنبياء عند عباس العقاد 
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/126.htm
عبقريات عباس العقاد ليست انتصاراً للدين ؟
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/131.htm
عبقريات عباس العقاد إنكار للوحي 1
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/128.htm
عبقريات عباس العقاد إنكار للوحي 2
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/133.htm
عبقريات عباس العقاد : ركوب للكذب واستخفاف بالعقول 
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/129.htm
تطاول عباس العقاد على صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي الله عنهم 
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/134.htm
التفكير فريضة شرعية : مناقشة لـ عباس محمود العقاد الحلقة الأولى 
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/135.htm
التفكير فريضة شرعية : مناقشة لـ عباس محمود العقاد الحلقة الثانية
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/136.htm
التفكير فريضة شرعية : مناقشة لـ عباس محمود العقاد الحلقة الثالثة 
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/139.htm
====== الهوامش ==================
(1)هذا ما يتردد على لسان محبيه ، والحقيقة أن العقاد لم يتكلم في حق الملك بكلمة مباشرة ، وأن سجن العقاد جاء بعد كلامه بنصف عقد من الزمن أو يزيد . ويبدوا أن محبيه يحاولون نسج بطولة له .
(2)ذكر ذلك غازي التوبة في كتابه ( الفكر الإسلامي المعاصر ) . وذكره ( رجاء النقاش ) في كتاباته عن العقاد ، وذكره غيرهما ، وهو مشهور معروف .
 (3) ذكر ذلك الأستاذ أنور الجندي في أكثر من مكان . وقد أثبت ذلك في بحث المنافقين . 
(4)الفكر الإسلامي المعاصر / غازي التوبة / 134
(5)عبقرية عثمان . المكتبة العصرية /17 ، وكرر الكلام في مقدمة للطبعة الثانية من عبقرية المسيح .
(6) انظر أدباء ومواقف لرجاء النقاش ص /14 ، وما بعدها . 
 (7) موسوعة عباس العقاد الإسلامية ج1 / 735 .ط . دار الكتب لبنان .
(8)موسوعة عباس العقاد الإسلامية ج1 /737  .ط . دار الكتب لبنان .
(9)وقد شرحت ذلك وفصلت فيه في دراسة بعنوان ( هل كان عباس العقاد نصرانياً ) ، أو ( موقف عباس العقاد من النصرانية ) 
 (10) بينت هذا وشرحته عدت مرات .
(11)انظر ( عبقريات عباس العقاد ليست انتصاراً للإسلام ) .
(12)انظر للكاتب ( جدال وقتال ) بالصفحة الخاصة في صيد الفوائد وطريق الإسلام .
http://saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/108.htm
(13)رجاء النقاش . أدباء ومواقف ص/16
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/alkassas/140.htm

----------


## زاهر العمر

سبحان الله العظيم !

----------

